# Arm workout



## fishcommiss (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a quick work-out question.  Do any of you do neck workouts or will your neck grow as your doing exercises for other muscles.  I don't want a pencil neck with a buff body.  Also, I'm working towards muscle mass.  All of my reps are low with heavy weight.  When I work the smaller muscle groups such as biceps and triceps, do I need to go with higher reps and lighter weight or stick with the lower reps and heavy weight.  For my arms, both biceps and triceps, I'm only doing 9 sets max (usually 3 exercises for biceps and 3 for triceps) and my reps are 6, 6, 4.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

it wouldnt hurt to change to high reps every once in awhile.........

and no, you dont need to work out your neck.......be rediculous as you can fuck yourself up very bad doing that....deads, rows, squats bench, all that will make your neck grow


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 8, 2005)

fishcommiss said:
			
		

> I have a quick work-out question.  Do any of you do neck workouts or will your neck grow as your doing exercises for other muscles.  I don't want a pencil neck with a buff body.  Also, I'm working towards muscle mass.  All of my reps are low with heavy weight.  When I work the smaller muscle groups such as biceps and triceps, do I need to go with higher reps and lighter weight or stick with the lower reps and heavy weight.  For my arms, both biceps and triceps, I'm only doing 9 sets max (usually 3 exercises for biceps and 3 for triceps) and my reps are 6, 6, 4.



Jay Cutler says doing shrugs works out the neck enough.  Wolfy's right you will screw yourself up.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 8, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Jay Cutler says doing shrugs works out the neck enough.  Wolfy's right you will screw yourself up.


Yep...Works for me.  I had a friend in High School who used to hang weigh around his neck and do crazy shit.  Very dangerous.


----------



## max lift (Jun 8, 2005)

shrugs are the way to go for a bigger neck ,


----------



## fishcommiss (Jun 8, 2005)

I leaning toward that, but have never asked for any input on the issue.  About the lower reps with higher weight for muscle mass.  I know this is a good philosophy for the larger muscle groups, but does it work as good for the smaller ones such as biceps and triceps.  

Wolfey, you said higher reps would be good once in a while.  Do you mean do lower reps with heavier weight for a couple of months then switch to higher reps with lighter weight for a couple of months?  And you keep this rotation for how long?  Thanks wolf and to everyone else.  You are always a big help.


----------



## big o (Jun 8, 2005)

You'd be suprised on what reps of 10-12...I just read a arm work out for a little guy named Ron Coleman.....I'm sure he's completely natural...when he was born maybe.....Increase the weight as you get stronger the size will come.....with a little help!


----------



## gregdiesel (Jun 8, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Yep...Works for me.  I had a friend in High School who used to hang weigh around his neck and do crazy shit.  Very dangerous.



lmao!


----------



## big o (Jun 8, 2005)

Yea, didn't Chris Reeves wear one of those things too


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

Fish man. Try lifting the weight explosively and lower it real slow, that'll help you with the growth no matter how many reps you do.


----------



## max lift (Jun 8, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Fish man. Try lifting the weight explosively and lower it real slow, that'll help you with the growth no matter how many reps you do.



good call steve I have herd the same from a few others and am going to incorporate this into my workouts for a while,


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Fish man. Try lifting the weight explosively and lower it real slow, that'll help you with the growth no matter how many reps you do.




agree....although studies show most hypertrophy occurs in the 4-8 rep range...but it doesnt hurt to do high reps once every 4-6 weeks....just for a week however, then go back to your normal routine.....and concentrate more on the negative of the lift than the positive......always get a good stretch in the muscle being worked....none of that half ass quarter squat, or quarter shoulder press......go all the way down, and all the way up...with the exception of squat, i'd go at LEAST parallel to the ground


----------



## fishcommiss (Jun 8, 2005)

Good input Steveo...will do!  And wolfey...thanks for clairifying.  Hey, any word on the journal yet?  Is it in the works?  I believe severe put the idea forward, but it's a great idea.  I will try this for the next eight weeks.  I've just returned from my first week off.  I've been working out steady since January w/o taking a week off, but as some of you suggested this would be a big help...well, it seriously was.  

I benched 270 for the first time ever my first day back to lifting.  This was on monday.  Thanks for the helpful advice.  I think that 1 week off was suggested from you first wolf so thanks!


----------



## fishcommiss (Jun 9, 2005)

hey


----------

